# Lynskey R230 or R255



## sliedude (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello

I am interested in people's opinions on the respective merits of a Lynskey R255 compared with an R230.

I'm currently riding a Giant Defy Advanced and am looking to upgrade to a Titanium. I'm 48, unfit but building fitness slowly. I don't see myself racing seriously but like long rides. I ride about 50 km several days a week to and from work, including around some small hills. On weekends I stretch out to 70-100 kms. I would use the bike for all of this commuting and weekend riding.

Would an R255 be a better long term investment (as I age and need more upright seating)?
Is the R230 the better all rounder? Any thoughts on which might be more comfortable?

I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I just took a look at the specs on the two bikes, and noticed the main difference is the chainstay length. The 255 has longer chainstays, which means that it will handle bigger tires, but will not sprint, climb, or corner as well as the 230. If you are punchy , corner ripping type of rider, I would go with the 230. If you think you'll need tires wider than 25mm, you might want to g with the 255. Personallly, I would go with the 230, but I like to take off like a scalded cat, stomp up hills, and push my limits on corners. A bike with longer chainstays takes quite a bit more effort to corner and even likes to try to go straight, once you've dove into a corner. As you can tell, I"m not too fond of bikes with long chainstays.


----------



## sliedude (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Twinkles. That is helpful.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I steered you from the Helix to the R230, between the 230 and 255, I'll steer you to the 255 based on your riding style. It doesn't sound as if you are going to get into a Hammerfest and are looking to get fit and do some decent distances comfortably.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

See: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5RmrBATL70

I own the Peloton but with Enve 2.0 instead of the Lynskey fork whoever made those forks I don't know.

Watch the video, if you want to race with it get the 230, otherwise for comfort get the 255, or if you want to save money get the Peloton. I love mine and I know which ever one you get you'll love it too. 

By the way if you buy the bike through Adrenalin Bikes (talk to Matt tell him some guy from Fort Wayne IN referred you) you can make whatever changes to any component or components you want and they will simply charge you the price difference of the upgraded part, if you buy directly through Lynskey you cannot do that. For example I got the 105 kit but I swapped out the RD for Ultegra for just $36 more, I swapped the fork as mentioned earlier for $115 more, I swapped the headset to Cane Creek 110 for $45 more, the wheelset to the silver series Shimano RS500 which had a deeper profile then the black series, and other upgrades but you get the idea. Something to think about if you want any upgrades done, cheaper to do it now then to do after you buy it.


----------



## Capphd (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm 52 and just bought the 255 for the more upright, relaxed geometry. I only have a few hundred miles on it, but I really like this bike. I have the XL size and it comes in at 17.8 lbs fully built up. And it is just as fast as my former more aggressive geometry road bike. In fact, it may be faster. So you will be able to ride with groups, pace lines, etc, without sacrificing comfort. Go for it.


----------



## sliedude (Jun 12, 2014)

Capphd said:


> I'm 52 and just bought the 255 for the more upright, relaxed geometry. I only have a few hundred miles on it, but I really like this bike. I have the XL size and it comes in at 17.8 lbs fully built up. And it is just as fast as my former more aggressive geometry road bike. In fact, it may be faster. So you will be able to ride with groups, pace lines, etc, without sacrificing comfort. Go for it.



Thanks for your post . I ended up ordering an R255 with Campy chorus.
I'm waiting for delivery of it. I think I made the right choice

Cheers mate

S


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

They offer Campy?

I just built up a R350 with Dura Ace for my wife. Man, is it ever a nice bike.


----------



## sliedude (Jun 12, 2014)

Local Lynskey dealer here in Australia will do Campy


----------

